# Pic of 540 sport with 19" wheels (side shot)



## Kudo 540i (Jun 24, 2003)

*Need pic of 540 sport with 19" wheels (side shot)*

I would like to see a photo of a 540 with stock sport suspension on 19's wheels. I thinking about going with stock sport springs or H&R sport springs
Thank you
Kudo


----------

